# Southern Rock from Back In The Day!



## SeaBreeze (Apr 15, 2014)

This is a thread for southern rock that we all remember from back in the day, please add your own favorites here. 



> *If you'd like to add a video to your post it's easy! Click on the wishbone shaped icon on the upper-right corner of the video, when you see the video URL, right click it and click on "Copy Video URL".   Then, click on the "Insert Video" icon above your post
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 15, 2014)

*The South's Gonna Do It Again - Charile Daniels Band*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 15, 2014)

*I Know A Little - Lynyrd Skynyrd*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 15, 2014)

*Lookin' Out My Back Door - Credence Clearwater Revival*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 15, 2014)

*Green River - Credence Clearwater Revival*


----------



## Pappy (Apr 16, 2014)

All excellent choices, SeaBreeze. Enjoyed the listen.....


----------



## Raven (Apr 16, 2014)

Great music SeaBreeze.  I wish there was some like that on the radio now.

I got some exercise dancing around my computer room to Lookin' Out My Back Door  by CCR.
Love that type of music!  Thank you.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 16, 2014)

*Down on the Corner - Credence Clearwater Revival*


----------



## Raven (Apr 16, 2014)

Need more practice getting video.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 16, 2014)

Good one TG, thanks for the memory!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 16, 2014)

Raven said:


> Need more practice getting video.



There's a little "how-to" quote in the first post Raven, maybe that'll help.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 16, 2014)

*Pride and Joy - Stevie Ray Vaughn*

Blues and Southern Rock mix here...


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 17, 2016)

Yowww SeaBreeze I'm impressed!!!! I just did a search to see if there was a Southern Rock thread hiding in here and I found it! I have all those songs on my IPod. Something that came to mind. I remember when I was in high school and used to do embroidery for fun. I had a denim jacket that I sewed a whole Freebird theme across the back. Man, that jacket was a work of art. Song in my head right now...wasn't that a time?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 17, 2016)

Good one Fur! :cool2:


----------



## jnos (Jan 17, 2016)

Those were all great. Thanks for posting. :rockon:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 17, 2016)

Heard It In A Love Song - Marshall Tucker Band







This Ol' Cowboy

[video=youtube_share;cb5e6Qr_wj8]http://youtu.be/cb5e6Qr_wj8[/video]


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 17, 2016)

Gimme Three Steps - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 17, 2016)

Fire on the Mountain - Marshall Tucker Band


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 17, 2016)

Janis Joplin fits right in with Southern Rock...maybe the 'queen' of Southern Rock, I'd say.







Rory Gallagher, a little 'bluesy' but akin to the genre







Johnny Winters,  a personal favorite of mine.  Bluesy for sure, Southern Rock fo sho y'all!






Like that one? Here's another:







Stevie Ray Vaughan!  Gotta love 'em!






Another one.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 17, 2016)

This thread is 75% of my Ipod WHOOOOOOHOOOOOOOO!
Marshall Tucker was one of my all time favorites


----------



## oldman (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Butterfly (Jan 19, 2016)

LOVE SOuthern rock!


----------



## Arachne (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## oldman (Jan 24, 2016)

.38 Special:


----------



## oldman (Jan 24, 2016)

ZZ Top:


----------



## oldman (Jan 24, 2016)

Back in about 1988, I saw ZZ Top and .38 Special in concert together. Talk about being deaf in the morning. Luckily, I took earplugs along and used them after about a half hour into the concert. However, I still had the reverbs going off in my ears.


----------



## clover (Jan 24, 2016)

JJ & Eric C


----------



## Arachne (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 24, 2016)

I remember this song with tequila sunrises, waaaay too many tequila sunrises
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ERa-iBh_y0


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## oldman (Feb 2, 2016)

There was a young man from Lubbock, Texas back in the 50's that brought a new sound to rock 'n roll. Had he not been killed prematurely, I am sure that the British Invasion may not have happened. The BI happened because the youth at that time was looking for a new sound with rebellious over-tones and although this young man's music did not have the rebellious over-tones, it was definitely a new sound and thousands, if not millions of young people were just starting to catch onto his style. Of course, this is just my opinion.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 17, 2016)

[video=youtube_share;9p88Rh3C_rQ]http://youtu.be/9p88Rh3C_rQ[/video]


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 18, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> [video=youtube_share;9p88Rh3C_rQ]http://youtu.be/9p88Rh3C_rQ[/video]



Two of my favorites, SB!


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 18, 2016)

Marshal Tucker Band - _Heard It in a Love Song_ (long version)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 27, 2017)

And when you are through rocking........Recycle.


----------



## Arachne (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 31, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


>


Weren't they from Canada?


----------



## rgp (Mar 31, 2018)

El Cerrito , Ca..


----------

